# Installing Head Unit



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Hey guys, Im really stuck. A few weeks ago my head unit was stolen, and I got a new one. When I looked at the connections, something was missing. I cant really explain but here goes. I have two "jacks" or "pins" or whatever now, they are white, they have all the cables that I need (rear, front, left etc speakers) One is for the speakers, and the other for remote turn on and what not. But when I connect the head units cables, there should the loose cables in the dash which I clamp together with the head unit, those are not there however. Is there a connector that has a white or something interface where the two pins go into which goes onto the head units cables? Also, there is nothing in the space to attack the radio into, what am I missing. When I installed the old head unit, a whole "assembly" came out with a little space for change, like a thing to put stuff into. With this, I have no place to put the coke holder either. I went to nissan and they said they dont have a "assembly" the only thing they have is that little plastic thing to put coins in, but nothing to attach the stereo to. He said to go to circuit city (electronics place) and have it installed. I dont want to go there though and pay money for something I can do, I only need the things the radio attaches to. Anyone have any ideas? Maybe you have pics of how your stereo is attached?

Thanks a lot

PS- Maybe you already know what im talking about, ill have pictures in a little bit, maybe that will clarify somethings.

http://www.imagestation.com/album/?id=4291369119


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

I know the assembly you're talking about. It's also called a "cage." It's used to install the HU iso-din style, like the stock one. I installed mine today and that's exactly how it attached. Maybe you can get another one at the junk yard since the dealer can't.


----------



## infrared (Aug 1, 2002)

There is an aftermarket mounting kit you can buy specifically for your car that replaces the "cage". I dont know of any place in your area that sells them . I got mine from crutchfield (crutchfield.com ) when I bought my head unit(it came as an installation package with harness and vehicle specific instructions). A junkyard may be your best bet but you can give them a call 1-800-955-3000


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Yeah, thanks. I went to a junk Yard today and they had the cage which I was looking for. And then I also went to an electronic store and got the Harness, after everyone thought I was crazy trying to explain to them just exactly what I need.


----------

